

France Is Absolutely Crushing It at CES - wslh
https://www.yahoo.com/tech/france-is-absolutely-crushing-it-at-ces-107251174669.html

======
jaoued
At last, I am glad to see some positive news coming out of France, especially
during this period. The word Entrepreneur is french and its good to see they
are taking back. Well done.

